# PowrMax rear PTO picture, please



## MAKsys (Aug 25, 2014)

The small tab on the rear PTO on my PowrMax that keeps the magnet from spinning around broke off (which ripped the wiring out of the magnet). I've found a shop that will re-weld the tab and re-wind the magnet.

Problem is, I'm not sure how this is supposed to 'look' (I never paid that much attention before it broke). I talked to a mechanic at a local shop that said it should be 'pinned' to keep it from rotating - I don't see anything it should be pinned to?

If someone could snap a picture, I would really appreciate it.


----------



## MAKsys (Aug 25, 2014)

Looking at an exploded view drawing in another thread, it looks like items 26-29 are the mechanism that is supposed to secure the tab (but doesn't show what they are attached to). Looking at my tractor, there is an empty bolt hole in the side of the frame, that pretty well lines up with the PTO - can someone confirm this is what I'm looking for?

How rigidly should this be attached? My guess is the PO rigged something that fell out / broke.

Thanks


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

Oh! It took a while for the light to come on. The electro magnet in the electric clutch is spinning. If I am not mistaken there should be a chain link and a small l shaped bracket and a point of attachment on the tractor frame to the right hand side of the clutch. Do you have photos? Unfortunately I don't have a Powermax so I can't send a photo.


----------



## MAKsys (Aug 25, 2014)

Looking at the exploded-view diagram, I thought that might be a chain-link. Unfortunately, all of it is missing (bracket, link and bolt) on mine. I know mine wasn't able to rotate all the way around (before the tab broke off). I think the tab didn't clear the frame - which still allowed it to spin at least a third of the way around.

I should get the re-wound magnet back this week. I guess I'll rig some means of holding the tab in place - maybe an eye bolt.


----------

